# River Rats wed nighters



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Well anyone fish it yet? I've been working on my truck putting a clutch in it and haven't had time yet. They been doing any good? "J"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yesterday was the first time we fished, there was only 4 boats total, a 2 pounder won it.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I figured more boats then that, still having a problem with the truck but will probably be fishing next Wed with a friend, so see you there. "J"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ill be there with another guy since my dad has to work


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

what time, and where?


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

It starts at 5 pm and ends at dark, this time of year after eight, later on around nine. I would get there around 4:15 to sign up and get a feel for things its alot of fun. We use the Chester ramp plenty of parking and no problems the last 5 years I've been fishing it. "J"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

better turn out this week, 7 boats. 3 fish were caught but sadly a 13'' smallie won it. give it another week or so it should be on fire.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I've got the boat out of storage the truck is shifting again and if nothing else goes wrong I'll be there. "J"


----------

